

Astronomers discover diamond planet - lambersley
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/spitzer/multimedia/pia15622.html

======
lambersley
“The surface of this planet is likely covered in graphite and diamond rather
than water and granite,” said Nikku Madhusudhan, the Yale researcher

------
chill1
I was not able to find any reference to "diamonds" as the title here would
have you believe. Perhaps you posted the wrong URL?

